# Ribs Tonight!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't done ribs in a while on my Egg so I got a couple slabs today to give em a whirl! Dusted one w/ Bad Byrons, and the other w/ a garlic herb seasoning (daughter doesn't like hot) I got from the Pepper Palace. They were to long so I had to 1/2 em up. I was going to do them slower then normal, at 200 degrees. Well, the meat started to pull and momma was urging me to make it quicker so I cranked it up to 250. About an hour before they were done, I pulled em and put honey and brown sugar on em and wrapped em. When I took em off, I thought no way they could be done (abut 3.5 hours in) but they were almost perfect!!! A few bones fell off so points deducted!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good Jason .
Makes me want to get a rack tomorrow


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Looks good Jason .
> Makes me want to get a rack tomorrow


I usually buy my meats at Pic-n-Save here by the house, but I got these at Wallyworld and they were purty good....:thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks good, I love good tender ribs & baked beans.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great !


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You do like those meaty bones in your mouth.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You do like those meaty bones in your mouth.


About as much as you like the drizzle off yo beard.....:shifty::whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! And how do ya'll know all this about each other ? Lol On second thought, I don't think I want to know.


----------

